# foreigner (from a Western country)



## serbianfan

In Cebuano (and probably also in Tagalog) the usual word for 'foreigner' (from a Western country) is 'amerikano'. It seems to be used even when the speaker and listener know that the person is from Germany, Australia or wherever. So how would you say 'Mary married a foreigner from Germany'? (as distinct from Julie, who married a foreigner from Australia)


----------



## jeffkrauss

How about dayuhan in Tagalog?  (from Tagalog.com)
And langyaw in Cebuano?


----------



## serbianfan

jeffkrauss said:


> How about dayuhan in Tagalog? (from Tagalog.com)
> And langyaw in Cebuano?


I presume you found those words on the Internet or in a dictionary, i.e. you don't actually know Tagalog/Cebuano well or have heard people using them. Obviously there are words apart from "amerikano" - the Bureau of Immigration has to use another word if it wants to say "All foreigners must..." in Tagalog. I was really more interested in whether ordinary people in everyday conversation use any other word than "amerikano". My Cebuano-speaking partner was familiar with "dayuhan", but seemed a bit less sure about the meaning of "langyaw". Anyway, she said people don't normally say "langyaw", they just say "amerikano".


----------



## jeffkrauss

Yup - totally correct 
Didn't know if you had already checked those resources.


----------

